# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Nỗi lo và ám ảnh của nhiều anh em theo ngành cơ khí !

## nguyennga

Ở đây tôi xin gửi lời cảnh báo tới những ai đang theo ngành cơ khí . Đừng vì đồng tiền rẻ mạt mà bán rẻ nhân tính! Nhiều doanh nghiệp cơ khí buôn bán bình khí nén , hay các thiết bị khí nén. Mà những thiết bị này chẳng khác gì quả bom nổ chậm! 






Hiện trạng này xảy ra thường xuyên và gây hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng gây tâm lý hoang mang lo sợ cho người dân. Đây không những là hồi chuông cảnh báo cho các cơ quan quản lý mà còn cho cả những cá nhân sử dụng, hành nghề với loại thiết bị này.

Phần lớn những nguyên nhân gây cháy nổ này xuất phát từ việc thiết bị bình chứa khí nén không an toàn: Các bình chứa khí nén không được kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn, không đăng ký sử dụng. Các bình đã được sửa chữa lại không đúng tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn bình chịu áp lực, trên bình không có áp kế, van an toàn. Các bình chứa khí nén bị nổ do không chịu được áp suất làm việc của bình. Khiến cho áp suất không khí nén vượt quá mức quy định gây cháy nổ bình nén khí. 

Biện pháp duy nhất cho người dùng đó là phải lựa chọn sản phẩm khôn ngoan, chọn những loại bình đã kiểm định , các bộ phân của nó cũng phải kiểm định.

Nếu bạn không biết kiểm định bình khí là như nào , thì hãy xem ngay 3 lưu ý khi đi kiểm định bình khí nén.

Chúc các anh em cơ khí , an toàn với công việc của mình.!

----------


## mactech

Chờ chời sáng lâu quá ghé vô 4R đọc bài của bác thâys nỗi ám ảnh thật sự. Bởi vì, á tất nhiên qua bài này biết đến cái link(tắt luôn) thấy air j đấy chắc bán air hay bình, trở lại vì sao ám ảnh bởi vì không fai không có những người sử dụng ko hiểu về khí nén, ga, bình cắt khí( ae miền nam gọi gió đá) mà bản thân những người cung cấp những thiết bị đó cũng nhiều ko hiểu quy định an toàn hay thậm chí nguy hiểm cho cộng đồng và ng sử dụng từ đâu, hay một hệ thống khí gas cần những thiết bị gì, bình bọt thế nào, vì sao nổ, vv và ...bài trên của bác đã lưu ý để an toàn song tôi thấy bác hiểu sai vài điểm. Nếu bình ko chịu dc áp làm việc thì nó đã nổ từ nhà máy nạp>>ko chêt ae cơ khí mình đâu, ko lẽ  khi làm việc với bình gas mình lại  nạp  thêm khí vô bình dẫn tới tăng ap??đa phàn các vụ nổ như ảnh là bình oxy phát nổ(ko ai nạp ko khí như bác nói đâu à) do đến khi cạn áp bình gas vô tình cao hơn bình oxy, nếu ko có nắp thiết bị, valve veo phù hợp khí gas chui sang bình oxy(đến đây vẫn chưa chịu nổ đâu nhé)khi ng sử dụng quẹt lửa vô mỏ cắt nếu có valve chống cháy ngược(vd Rohner j đó bên germany cho nó xa)nó vẫn nổ nhưng chỉ bép như pháo tép đầu vòi rồi đóng luôn>>tắt ngúm, châm lại thế, còn nếu ko có van  này nó cháy dọc dây vô bình>>bumz! Thôi trời lại mưa e ko nghịch dt nứa, ngủ tiếp đây ạ.

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## Diyodira

cái kiều này giống lò của mấy ông đa cấp nè, hù bệnh tật xong bán thuốc, không cần bác mactech nói thì mình cũng biết chiêu bài.

đa phần nổ nồi hơi chứ ít khi nổ bình khí nén, mà nổ cái nào cũng là do ngu mà ra (thiếu hiểu biết), ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm (tự tạo nguy hiểm với mình), nói tóm lại là độ chế thiết bị này, xung qua ta mọi thứ đều tiềm ẩn nguy hiểm, tỉ lệ với ngành cơ khí thì nhỏ bé vô cùng, vậy ae cứ yên tâm làm việc.


thời đại giờ mà giới thiệu sp kiểu này có mà dẹp tiệm sớm

tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Ở đây tôi xin gửi lời cảnh báo tới những ai đang theo ngành cơ khí . Đừng vì đồng tiền rẻ mạt mà bán rẻ nhân tính! Nhiều doanh nghiệp cơ khí buôn bán bình khí nén , hay các thiết bị khí nén. Mà những thiết bị này chẳng khác gì quả bom nổ chậm!


tôi chưa thấy ai làm cơ khí vì đồng tiền mà bán rẻ nhân tính cả.
ngành cơ khí phần lớn là cống hiến, là ngành nghề sx cơ bản của xh, cái gì chết hay có vòng đời chứ riêng cơ khí thì không, theo ngành cơ khí phải có ý chí, kiên nhẫn, lập trường, trí tuệ, ngành mà đồng tiền luôn đến sau thành quả.

lời giới thiệu của bạn chẳng khác nào tát vồn vã vào mặt người thợ cơ khí, để bán máy cho họ, suy nghĩ vài dòng giới thiệu sp còn chưa ra hồn thì đừng nằm mơ bán được.

đấy là chưa nói đến lời lẽ vu khống trổng trổng, dễ ăn đòn pháp luật, ở mẽo thì khỏi bàn.

tks

----------

cuongmay, huyquynhbk

----------


## nguyennga

> Chờ chời sáng lâu quá ghé vô 4R đọc bài của bác thâys nỗi ám ảnh thật sự. Bởi vì, á tất nhiên qua bài này biết đến cái link(tắt luôn) thấy air j đấy chắc bán air hay bình, trở lại vì sao ám ảnh bởi vì không fai không có những người sử dụng ko hiểu về khí nén, ga, bình cắt khí( ae miền nam gọi gió đá) mà bản thân những người cung cấp những thiết bị đó cũng nhiều ko hiểu quy định an toàn hay thậm chí nguy hiểm cho cộng đồng và ng sử dụng từ đâu, hay một hệ thống khí gas cần những thiết bị gì, bình bọt thế nào, vì sao nổ, vv và ...bài trên của bác đã lưu ý để an toàn song tôi thấy bác hiểu sai vài điểm. Nếu bình ko chịu dc áp làm việc thì nó đã nổ từ nhà máy nạp>>ko chêt ae cơ khí mình đâu, ko lẽ  khi làm việc với bình gas mình lại  nạp  thêm khí vô bình dẫn tới tăng ap??đa phàn các vụ nổ như ảnh là bình oxy phát nổ(ko ai nạp ko khí như bác nói đâu à) do đến khi cạn áp bình gas vô tình cao hơn bình oxy, nếu ko có nắp thiết bị, valve veo phù hợp khí gas chui sang bình oxy(đến đây vẫn chưa chịu nổ đâu nhé)khi ng sử dụng quẹt lửa vô mỏ cắt nếu có valve chống cháy ngược(vd Rohner j đó bên germany cho nó xa)nó vẫn nổ nhưng chỉ bép như pháo tép đầu vòi rồi đóng luôn>>tắt ngúm, châm lại thế, còn nếu ko có van  này nó cháy dọc dây vô bình>>bumz! Thôi trời lại mưa e ko nghịch dt nứa, ngủ tiếp đây ạ.


Thế là bạn hiểu sai rồi , tôi hỏi bạn khi người dùng , bình không đảm bảo bị rò rỉ , nếu đồng hồ hỏng , bình vượt ngưỡng thì làm sao ? bạn đừng nghĩ theo chiều hẹp là chỉ nổ tại nhà máy như vậy ?
Còn vấn đề xóa link hay gì thì tùy bạn thôi , mình tôn trọng bản quyền tác giả thôi. mình mua bình , và có bài đó mình share cho ae thôi. bạn nghĩ sao thì tùy bạn.

----------


## nguyennga

> cái kiều này giống lò của mấy ông đa cấp nè, hù bệnh tật xong bán thuốc, không cần bác mactech nói thì mình cũng biết chiêu bài.
> 
> đa phần nổ nồi hơi chứ ít khi nổ bình khí nén, mà nổ cái nào cũng là do ngu mà ra (thiếu hiểu biết), ngu mà tỏ ra nguy hiểm (tự tạo nguy hiểm với mình), nói tóm lại là độ chế thiết bị này, xung qua ta mọi thứ đều tiềm ẩn nguy hiểm, tỉ lệ với ngành cơ khí thì nhỏ bé vô cùng, vậy ae cứ yên tâm làm việc.
> 
> 
> thời đại giờ mà giới thiệu sp kiểu này có mà dẹp tiệm sớm
> 
> tks


cái gì mà đa cấp , cái gì mà ngu tỏ ra nguy hiểm. Thử hỏi bạn hơn tôi cái gì ? tôi chỉ là một ng đi mua bình , tôi tôn trọng tác giả , nên để vậy. bạn nghĩ tôi không biết phân biệt à , xin lỗi bạn.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Tôi nghĩ bạn này đang muốn nâng cao nhận thức về an toàn cho cộng đồng thôi . Nhưng mà bạn quy chụp dân cơ khí bán hàng ko có lương tâm thì cũng không nên . Ai chả muốn làm tốt và đúng luật . Nhưng mà làm gì thì làm cái cuối cùng là cái chi phí. Làm đúng các bước bài bản thì chi phí đội lên cao, doanh nghiệp nhỏ thì không cạnh tranh được .
  Nói về cái bình khí nén , thì theo thông tư 53/2016/TT-BLĐTBXH ban hành ngày 28/12/2016 về danh mục các loại máy thiết bị nghiêm ngặt về an toàn thì " các loại chai dùng để chứa ,chuyên chở khí nén,khí hóa lỏng,khí thiên nhiên nén ,khí dầu mỏ hóa lỏng,khí hòa tan có áp suất làm việc cao hơn 0,7bar" thì phải kiểm định .
 cái này là luật rồi , nhưng mà thực tế em thấy các cơ sở họ bán chai ,bình khí nén cũ , họ chỉ sét áp suất làm việc tối đa là 6kgf/cm2 thôi. Cho nên họ ko cần kiểm định . Người mua mang về xài thì nếu set áp lớn hơn 7kg/cm2 thì phải đi kiểm định .
 cho nên quy chụp người bán là cũng ko đúng đâu ,người ta vẩn áp dụng luật đấy ,chẳng qua họ biết cách lách được thôi. Còn phía người xử dụng phải trang bị kỹ năng xử dụng ,vận hành an toàn cho thiết bị. Còn bạn có thể là người mua thông minh ,nhưng bạn phải chấp nhận trả thêm chi phí cho cái thông minh thêm đó. Chả có cái gì tốt ,đúng pháp luật mà rẻ báo giờ cả.

----------


## mactech

> cái gì mà đa cấp , cái gì mà ngu tỏ ra nguy hiểm. Thử hỏi bạn hơn tôi cái gì ? tôi chỉ là một ng đi mua bình , tôi tôn trọng tác giả , nên để vậy. bạn nghĩ tôi không biết phân biệt à , xin lỗi bạn.


"Các bình chứa khí nén bị nổ do không chịu được áp suất làm việc của bình. Khiến cho áp suất không khí nén vượt quá mức quy định gây cháy nổ bình nén khí." Tôi mới chỉ ra một điểm ko hợp lý này thôi, mà như bác phản pháo ở trên kể cả có hỏng đồng hồ thì áp cũng chẳng bao giờ vượt ngưỡng thêm đâu, giống bóng bay con nít đó, nó chỉ xẹp đi thôi.
Thế bây dừ bác lại xóa link đi rồi, không còn tôn trọng tác giả nừa ợ??

----------


## Diyodira

đây là một sản phẩm đặc biệt có điều kiện, tay ngang không sx được, không có tiền thì không thể đầu tư dây chuyền sx được, mà đã có tiền đầu tư sx được thì không thể có cái đầu con nít được.
tóm lại đây có thể là một chiêu dìm hàng 2nd đang ồ ạt tràn lan trên thị trường, mà nói thật vài con máy mới tàu chưa chằc bằng một con Nhật 2nd, thời buổi kttt mà
tks

----------


## Tuanlm

Bình hợp kim nhôm thôi



áp lực làm việc 32kgf/cm2.. í nhầm là 43kgf/cm2

----------


## CKD

Cái bài này, do tụi sale viết thôi. Mà một số sale thì trình có hạn, ngoài việc chém gió để chiêu dụ khách hàng thì giá trị lời nói chẵng mang lại điều gì khác.

Còn việc tôn trọng tác quyền.
- Bài copy bỏ vào đây, chắc chắn không thể hiện link.
- Nếu copy & past thì thể hiện tôn trọng tác giả bằng cách giới thiệu tác giả và để liên kết đến bài viết gốc ở cuối bài.

Chỉ bọn SEO lười biếng, viết bài không chịu đầu tư suy nghĩ mới tạo ra bài kiều này, chèn back link vào từ khoá.
Copy & past thì cũng nên để ý để không bị cho ra đảo.

MOD chưa xử chắc là vì thấy nó cũng có chất "kinh điển" nên để xem phản ứng của anh em thế nào thôi. Và kết quả là có những bạn rất nhiệt tình và có tâm, góp ý rất chính xác.
- việc cháy nổ thường là do bất cẩn của người sử dụng, rất hiếm do lỗi kỹ thuật của bình. Nếu có thì chỉ có ở bình tích âp trong nhà máy. Nhưng nguyên nhân không phải do bình xướng cấp hay thiếu quy chuẩn.
- ngay cả bình gas dân dụng, cũ thì có thể nguy hiểm đấy, nhưng cũng không thể tự nổ được. Có 2 trường hợp có thể gây nguy hiểm là ném bình gas vào lửa, cái này là hành động phá hoại hoặc của thằng điên. Rò rỉ gây ngộ độc hoặc cháy, trong dân dụng thì hay bị kiểu này. Nhưng xác suất cũng bé thôi, thường người sử dụng quên khoá gas thì nhiều hơn. Mà nó cũng không có nổ như trong phim đâu.
- bình oxy hay gas trong hàn khò cũng có thể gây cháy/nổ nếu không có bảo vệ. Nhưng nếu đã không có bảo vệ thì bình mới hay cũ thì đều nổ cả.
- ngay cả bình hơi cũng có thể nổ, nếu bị rỉ bên trong, nứt gãy mối hàn. Nhưng tác hại cũng không nhiều vì chỉ bùn nhỏ cái rồi xong. Mà thường thì mấy ai ôm bình hơi mà ngủ đâu.

Còn bác chủ bảo là đi mua cái bình, nên viết lên đây.
Bác có thể cho thông tin & hình ảnh của cái bình ấy không?
Mua ở đâu, giá thế nào?
Nó dùng làm gì? Thông số kỹ thuật thế nào? Đăng kiểm theo tiêu chuẩn nào? Và hạn sử dụng đến bao giờ?

----------

mactech

----------


## Tuan Kieu

không hiểu bài viết là mục đích gì ? ý là giới thiệu kỹ thuật an toàn bình áp lực hay là giới thiệu dịch vụ kiểm định bình khí nén ...
   mà bạn chủ thớt có nói áp suất vượt ngưỡng nhưng ko đưa ra ngưỡng qui chuẩn so sánh là gì ? nên ko biết là so với cái gì ?
 quả thật là làm kỹ thuật thông số phải rõ ràng . chứ ko thể áp khác hẹ qui chiếu và so sánh được . 
Mấy hôm nay em bị mấy em sale bên chứng khoán quốc tế quấy rầy , cứ ba la cái gì náo là mua cổ phiếu quốc tế , hãng tên tuổi apple , microsoft . Chuyên gia tư vấn phân tích thông tin cổ phiếu đáng tin cậy lấy thông tin từ CNN ,BBc . ôi má ơi . nghe xỉu lun .  Hồi sau bao em cài phần mêm do công ty quốc tế abc gì đó , em hỏi cái phần mềm ai viết, ai kiểm chứng ,ai cấp phép cho xử dụng thì em ta mới nói là do cty chứng khoán gì gì ở nước ngoài cấp . pó tay với bọn ba xàm

----------

nguyennga

----------


## nguyennga

> "Các bình chứa khí nén bị nổ do không chịu được áp suất làm việc của bình. Khiến cho áp suất không khí nén vượt quá mức quy định gây cháy nổ bình nén khí." Tôi mới chỉ ra một điểm ko hợp lý này thôi, mà như bác phản pháo ở trên kể cả có hỏng đồng hồ thì áp cũng chẳng bao giờ vượt ngưỡng thêm đâu, giống bóng bay con nít đó, nó chỉ xẹp đi thôi.
> Thế bây dừ bác lại xóa link đi rồi, không còn tôn trọng tác giả nừa ợ??


Xin lỗi bác , không bao giờ vượt ngưỡng ? bác nhầm rồi . không vượt ngưỡng sao phải kiểm định , sao phải sao phải sinh ra van xả, van an toàn , 
chắc bác k phải ngành này , bác biết nhiều vụ nổ bắt nguồn từ thổi bơm bóng bay mà nhỏ xíu bác bảo k . Đừng đọc đâu cũng cho là đa cấp này lọ, tôi là người mới mua bình , dùng vào vc nha khoa của tôi. tôi muốn an toàn vậy thôi

----------


## nguyennga

> Cái bài này, do tụi sale viết thôi. Mà một số sale thì trình có hạn, ngoài việc chém gió để chiêu dụ khách hàng thì giá trị lời nói chẵng mang lại điều gì khác.
> 
> Còn việc tôn trọng tác quyền.
> - Bài copy bỏ vào đây, chắc chắn không thể hiện link.
> - Nếu copy & past thì thể hiện tôn trọng tác giả bằng cách giới thiệu tác giả và để liên kết đến bài viết gốc ở cuối bài.
> 
> Chỉ bọn SEO lười biếng, viết bài không chịu đầu tư suy nghĩ mới tạo ra bài kiều này, chèn back link vào từ khoá.
> Copy & past thì cũng nên để ý để không bị cho ra đảo.
> 
> ...


Đừng vơ đũa vơ cả nắm.  Bạn đừng đổ lỗi vào ng dùng hết. tại sao không có trường hợp làm bình kém chất lượng ? Còn bạn muốn link tác giả , thì kết bạn trên fb của tôi : https://www.facebook.com/vuong.true.love?fref=ts  tôi sẽ gửi cho bạn kiểm tra, đừng lôi dân seo sủng vào đây.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hi gay quá , mọi người uống trà sữa giải nhiệt mùa hè tí nhỉ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

nguyennga

----------


## nguyennga

> không hiểu bài viết là mục đích gì ? ý là giới thiệu kỹ thuật an toàn bình áp lực hay là giới thiệu dịch vụ kiểm định bình khí nén ...
>    mà bạn chủ thớt có nói áp suất vượt ngưỡng nhưng ko đưa ra ngưỡng qui chuẩn so sánh là gì ? nên ko biết là so với cái gì ?
>  quả thật là làm kỹ thuật thông số phải rõ ràng . chứ ko thể áp khác hẹ qui chiếu và so sánh được . 
> Mấy hôm nay em bị mấy em sale bên chứng khoán quốc tế quấy rầy , cứ ba la cái gì náo là mua cổ phiếu quốc tế , hãng tên tuổi apple , microsoft . Chuyên gia tư vấn phân tích thông tin cổ phiếu đáng tin cậy lấy thông tin từ CNN ,BBc . ôi má ơi . nghe xỉu lun .  Hồi sau bao em cài phần mêm do công ty quốc tế abc gì đó , em hỏi cái phần mềm ai viết, ai kiểm chứng ,ai cấp phép cho xử dụng thì em ta mới nói là do cty chứng khoán gì gì ở nước ngoài cấp . pó tay với bọn ba xàm


Mình không biết kỹ thuật an toàn bình áp hay bình gì gì mà bạn nói . mình chỉ biết kiểm định thông qua giấy tờ đã ký. Mình k phải chuyên ra , chỉ share cho mn thôi , nên k so sánh như nào dc.

----------


## mactech

> Xin lỗi bác , không bao giờ vượt ngưỡng ? bác nhầm rồi . không vượt ngưỡng sao phải kiểm định , sao phải sao phải sinh ra van xả, van an toàn , 
> chắc bác k phải ngành này , bác biết nhiều vụ nổ bắt nguồn từ thổi bơm bóng bay mà nhỏ xíu bác bảo k . Đừng đọc đâu cũng cho là đa cấp này lọ, tôi là người mới mua bình , dùng vào vc nha khoa của tôi. tôi muốn an toàn vậy thôi


Không quá áp trong những cái bác đưa ra thôi. Và những cái van đó cũng không cho vào cái bình mà bác cho là nguy hiểm trên cùng đâu. Ngành này hay không bác xem hình tôi chụp từ hơn 10 năm trước, lúc đó lắm ổng bây chừ còn chuổng cời đó ợ

----------


## nguyennga

> Không quá áp trong những cái bác đưa ra thôi. Và những cái van đó cũng không cho vào cái bình mà bác cho là nguy hiểm trên cùng đâu. Ngành này hay không bác xem hình tôi chụp từ hơn 10 năm trước, lúc đó lắm ổng bây chừ còn chuổng cời đó ợ


Xin lỗi bác , không biết bác có thâm niên 10 năm như vậy. nhưng không hiểu bác nói các phụ kiện kia không cho vào bình là sao ? nếu được mong bác giải thích cụ thể hơn.

----------


## CKD

> Đừng vơ đũa vơ cả nắm.  Bạn đừng đổ lỗi vào ng dùng hết. tại sao không có trường hợp làm bình kém chất lượng ? Còn bạn muốn link tác giả , thì kết bạn trên fb của tôi : https://www.facebook.com/vuong.true.love?fref=ts  tôi sẽ gửi cho bạn kiểm tra, đừng lôi dân seo sủng vào đây.


Tôi nói là nói bọn làm saler & SEO nhưng không chịu đầu tư, đi làm quên đem não nên mới có nhiều cái linh tinh. Nhất là tạo back link từa lưa trong bài viết. Back link nếu được phép chèn thì phải dẫn tới nội dung đúng với từ khóa nhằm mục đích làm rỏ nghĩa hơn cho từ khóa. Back link với dẫn link tới nguồn bài copy là khác nhau.

Tất nhiên là không phải ai cũng vậy, chỉ là phần lớn bây giờ là vậy. Nói cách khác là con sâu làm rầu nồi canh, nhưng sâu nhiều quá nên cứ bảo là cach sâu vậy. Còn bạn nào sale & SEO đàng hoàng, có đầu tư tâm sức thì sân chơi nào người ta cũng đón nhận. Vì những người này trước hết là cho đi cái kiến thức (không phải chém gió nhé) mà mình đang có, xong mới nhận lại từ lợi nhuận bán hàng.

Mượn lời của chủ thớt nhắn gởi đến các bạn làm saler & SEOer



> Đừng vì đồng tiền rẻ mạt mà bán rẻ nhân tính! Đi viết bài gây rối, chém gió lừa lọc nguồi mua. Thất đức lắm


Bạn không phải saler cũng chẵng phải SEOer thì bực bội làm gì? Anh em cũng chỉ cố làm rỏ nội dung mà bạn đã copy về. Trong nội dung ấy có nhiều cái sai, nhận định là chém gió để quảng cáo hay dìm hàng.



> Mình không biết kỹ thuật an toàn bình áp hay bình gì gì mà bạn nói . mình chỉ biết kiểm định thông qua giấy tờ đã ký. Mình k phải chuyên ra , chỉ share cho mn thôi , nên k so sánh như nào dc.


Bạn cũng nhận là không hiểu rỏ các tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật thì tranh nhau làm gì. Thà đặt thêm vài câu hỏi để anh em giải thích cặn kẻ thêm thì tốt hơn biết bao. Từ đó, sau này mua bình sẽ cẩn thận hơn và ít rủi ro hơn.

Còn rủi ro thì tất nhiên, lúc nào mà chẵng có. Cái cần phân tích là cái nào có tần suất lớn hơn thôi. Cái này tần suất cao hơn thì phải lưu ý hơn. Theo mình thì phần lớn do lỗi người sử dụng. Ngay cả việc đi mua bình kém chất lượng thì cũng là do người sử dụng không chịu tìm hiểu sản phẩm. Một phần do bọn bán hàng vì hoa hồng mà bán rẻ nhân tính, đã lừa lọc những người ít hiểu biết về sản phẩm như bạn. Một phần biết bình đang sử dụng đã xuống cấp, nhưng không chịu thay thế nên nó làm tăng rủi ro hơn.
Chứ riêng bản thân cái bình nó vô tội, nó không quyết được khi nào thì nó nổ.

Bạn là người mua hàng, nếu quan tâm đến tiêu chuẩn & chất lượng thì bạn nên yêu cầu đưa cái tiêu chuẩn ấy ra. Chứ cứ nghe bọn bán hàng bảo tiêu chuẩn này nọ, bọn nó chém gió lừa lọc người mua thôi. Đã là tiêu chuẩn thì sản phẩm phải có đóng quy chuẩn, hợp quy v.v... Và phải có bảng tiêu chuẩn kèm theo, cũng như ngày hết hạn của sản phẩm. Nếu không trưng ra được những thứ ấy thì bạn đã bị bọn sale hám tiền nó lừa rồi.
Mà sao bạn không đưa cái bình mình đã mua lên đây cho anh em thưởng lãm nhỉ?.

----------

mactech

----------


## Diyodira

tóm lại Nguyễn Thị Nguyệt Nga này là đờn bà, vòng vo không logic, tiền hậu bất nhất, topic dừng ở đây được rồi, chúc chị nhổ được nhiều răng, đừng nhổ nhầm răng giả nhé.
tks.

----------


## haianhelectric

Tiêu chí của mình: 
- Bình mới.
- Có kiểm định.
- Không chể , độ thêm.
- Phải có van an toàn, đồng hồ đo có kiểm định.
- Không bao giờ dùng áp quá cao so với định mức, kể cả áp suất test xuất xưởng có thể lớn hơn nhiều lần.
Thế mà nhiều khi đi qua nhìn nó vẫn thấy ớn.

----------

nguyennga

----------


## nguyennga

là đàn bà con gái thì không được tham gia thảo luận sao ? nói như bạn , làm t thấy bạn đang coi thường ng khác !!

----------


## nguyennga

> Tôi nói là nói bọn làm saler & SEO nhưng không chịu đầu tư, đi làm quên đem não nên mới có nhiều cái linh tinh. Nhất là tạo back link từa lưa trong bài viết. Back link nếu được phép chèn thì phải dẫn tới nội dung đúng với từ khóa nhằm mục đích làm rỏ nghĩa hơn cho từ khóa. Back link với dẫn link tới nguồn bài copy là khác nhau.
> 
> Tất nhiên là không phải ai cũng vậy, chỉ là phần lớn bây giờ là vậy. Nói cách khác là con sâu làm rầu nồi canh, nhưng sâu nhiều quá nên cứ bảo là cach sâu vậy. Còn bạn nào sale & SEO đàng hoàng, có đầu tư tâm sức thì sân chơi nào người ta cũng đón nhận. Vì những người này trước hết là cho đi cái kiến thức (không phải chém gió nhé) mà mình đang có, xong mới nhận lại từ lợi nhuận bán hàng.
> 
> Mượn lời của chủ thớt nhắn gởi đến các bạn làm saler & SEOer
> 
> Bạn không phải saler cũng chẵng phải SEOer thì bực bội làm gì? Anh em cũng chỉ cố làm rỏ nội dung mà bạn đã copy về. Trong nội dung ấy có nhiều cái sai, nhận định là chém gió để quảng cáo hay dìm hàng.
> 
> Bạn cũng nhận là không hiểu rỏ các tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật thì tranh nhau làm gì. Thà đặt thêm vài câu hỏi để anh em giải thích cặn kẻ thêm thì tốt hơn biết bao. Từ đó, sau này mua bình sẽ cẩn thận hơn và ít rủi ro hơn.
> ...


Đương nhiên là khi mua của họ , tôi cũng đọc thông số bình , rồi phụ kiện đc đi kèm.Chứ không phải ngu ngơ như 1 đứa trẻ k biết gì. Cảm ơn bạn đã khuyên. còn b muốn thưởng lãm bình , mai tôi sẽ chụp ảnh cho bạn xem. Một điều nữa tôi chỉ hơi khó chịu , cách bạn nói thôi.Dùng ngôn từ rõ hay đó , nhưng hàm ý thật sợ đáng sợ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Tiêu chí của mình: 
> - Bình mới.
> - Có kiểm định.
> - Không chể , độ thêm.
> - Phải có van an toàn, đồng hồ đo có kiểm định.
> - Không bao giờ dùng áp quá cao so với định mức, kể cả áp suất test xuất xưởng có thể lớn hơn nhiều lần.
> Thế mà nhiều khi đi qua nhìn nó vẫn thấy ớn.


Bình sắt chứa khí nén thường có nước đọng, lâu ngày nhỡ nó gỉ thì cũng dễ toi. Em bi chừ dùng bình inox cho nó lành, tự làm cho nó chắc ăn  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> nhưng hàm ý thật sợ đáng sợ.


Ui bóng hồng của 4R đây rồi, eo ui iu quá đi mất  :Smile:

----------


## nguyennga

Vâng em dùng bình inox mà bác , dùng cho viện thì k đc dùng bình sắt mà

----------


## mactech

Theo quan điểm của em cái gì chưa biết thì học, được học cái tốt thì tiếp thu, cái ko tốt thì thông 2 lỗ tai. Chứ cứ cố đấm ăn xôi gấc làm chi cho mệt. Nếu cái lý sai chả có gì ta phải sợ quan trọng cái logic của ta nó đang là giclo thì nên ngẫm lại. Người được nhiều nhất trong cái thớt này chính là bác chủ được hiểu thêm về cái đã bị mua, cái hệ thống mà chúng em chỉ ra cho bác có thể là có ích. Các cụ bảo may hơn khôn, có khi lại đúng với trượng hợp này của bác thì sao?

----------


## mactech

Cũng cám ơn bác, nhờ bác em lên thợ bậc 4!Thank kiu!

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bình sắt chứa khí nén thường có nước đọng, lâu ngày nhỡ nó gỉ thì cũng dễ toi. Em bi chừ dùng bình inox cho nó lành, tự làm cho nó chắc ăn


Tự làm,thế lại phải vác đi kiểm định à. Dùng máy trục vít loại công nghiệp có tách nước, dầu, chắc không lo gỉ sét bác Tuấn nhỉ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Tự làm,thế lại phải vác đi kiểm định à. Dùng máy trục vít loại công nghiệp có tách nước, dầu, chắc không lo gỉ sét bác Tuấn nhi.


Kể cả gỉ xét, thường là dưới bụng, cũng khó mà nổ, chỉ xì thôi, xì thì hàn gío đá xài tiếp đến khi xấu quá thì bỏ, vì mình là người vn mà, mình thích thì mình cứ xài, miễn là các bộ phận an tòan vẫn họat động tốt là được, nói chung khó chết vì bình khí nén lắm, mà sống chết có số, nhưng không khuyến khích xài bình quá cũ, tks

----------


## Tuấn

> Tự làm,thế lại phải vác đi kiểm định à. Dùng máy trục vít loại công nghiệp có tách nước, dầu, chắc không lo gỉ sét bác Tuấn nhỉ.


Em có cái máy pít tông thì phải, nó chạy xịch xịch, nước nôi nhoét nhòe nhè. Mỗi lẩn cắt plasma lại phải chạy ra xả nước. Mà nó chạy cũng hơn 15 năm rồi nên đang định thay cái mới ợ. Loại trục vít nó không có nước hả bác ? Em chưa dùng loại này, hì  :Smile: 

Cái bình áp thì nhà trồng nên em kiểm định lấy thôi. Dự định dùng 8kg/cm2 thì làm khoảng 24kg, bơm nước vào khoảng 20kg rồi bỏ đấy mà hôm sau nó vẫn ổn thì dùng thôi ạ. Bơm nước nó chả nổ được đâu, chỉ xì thui  :Smile:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em có cái máy pít tông thì phải, nó chạy xịch xịch, nước nôi nhoét nhòe nhè. Mỗi lẩn cắt plasma lại phải chạy ra xả nước. Mà nó chạy cũng hơn 15 năm rồi nên đang định thay cái mới ợ. Loại trục vít nó không có nước hả bác ? Em chưa dùng loại này, hì 
> 
> Cái bình áp thì nhà trồng nên em kiểm định lấy thôi. Dự định dùng 8kg/cm2 thì làm khoảng 24kg, bơm nước vào khoảng 20kg rồi bỏ đấy mà hôm sau nó vẫn ổn thì dùng thôi ạ. Bơm nước nó chả nổ được đâu, chỉ xì thui


Cụ Minhat đang có chú kobelco trục vít đấy cụ.thấy giá ghi 19,5 củ thì fai cụ ah.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Bơm khí nén loại nào mà chả có nước . Các bác chơi đầu nén trực tiếp vào bình thì nó nước nôi đầy là phải. Bác nào có tiền chịu khó thêm cái máy sấy khí sau đầu nén, nó sấy khí khô rồi mới nén vào bình . Như vậy sẽ ko có nước . Bác nào ko có tiền thì chịu khó sống chung với hơi nước thôi. Nều thiết bị ko quan trọng thì nước ko gây ảnh hưởng. Còn với các thiết bị điều khiển bằng khí nén thì nhiều khi nó gây rỉ sét bên trong khi khí có hơi nước đi qua .
     Em thấy các bác thợ chế bản lĩnh thiệt , ko để người ngoài ăn được đồng nào , tự làm từ a đến z. Dẫu sao hàng nhà làm ,thấy ,sờ trực tiếp vẫn yên tâm hơn giao cho thằng khác ngoài nó làm gi ko ai biết các bác nhỉ/?

----------


## Ga con

Trục vít toàn loại công suất lớn, mà đòi hỏi khá cao (lọc khí, sấy khí...) cảm biến nhiều nên dễ báo lỗi hơn loại thông dụng nhiều. Mà alarm thì phải kêu thợ, hồi mấy năm trước em cũng đi theo làm chân vịn cho mấy ông sửa món này rồi. Được cái lưu lượng cực lớn và cực êm so với máy nén piston.

Thật tình e chưa thấy bình hơi nào nổ. Với bình hơi áp suất dưới 10barg là khá nhỏ, có bị xì giảm áp cũng không hạ nhiệt độ quá thấp để thép nó biến tính nên cứ thế nó xì thôi. Hệ thống valve PSV còn ngon là cứ xài, nên quan tâm cái này nhiều hơn là bình. Mấy cái máy nén 2 cấp lên đến 30 barg thì càng nên quan tâm.

Với các loại bình cao áp (CO2, N2, Argon, O2...) áp từ 150-250barg trở lên mới thực sự là quả bom, cái này lớ ngớ mới tiêu. Ngày xưa e mua chai mới, nhưng khi đổi thì nó đổi chai cũ xì thấy gớm. Dù có tem kiểm định nhưng cảm giác mình vẫn ớn nên thôi, cần thì ta qua xưởng ta hàn. Cụ chủ thớt có cảnh báo thì cảnh báo cái này nhiều người đồng tình hơn.

Thật ra có vẻ gan mình bé nên thế, chứ mấy ông chơi PCP máy nén lên đến 550 barg, có lần em đang cafe trông chừng hắn nạp hơi, gắn thế quái nào mà sút cái vòi ra khỏi van nạp, lượng khí có chút xíu mà nó nổ như lựu đạn nổ vậy, làm e hết hồn rớt ly cafe luôn.

Cụ Mastech ngày xưa làm ở PVDTech ạ. Mấy cái bình với hệ thống processing đó áp vẫn chưa cao. Cụ làm rồi chắc cụ biết ạ, mấy cái cao áp như đường nước bơm ép (~250 barg), cao hơn có máy nén khí Sư Tử Trắng (max 530 barg), cao hơn nữa có mấy giếng khí bên Hải Thạch (670-700 barg) ... mà toàn giàn có người ở không à, ngồi trên mấy chỗ đó còn chưa ớn thì ôm cái bình khí nén bé tẹo ăn thua gì hén cụ  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  

Thanks.

----------

mactech

----------


## Tuấn

> Em thấy các bác thợ chế bản lĩnh thiệt , ko để người ngoài ăn được đồng nào , tự làm từ a đến z. Dẫu sao hàng nhà làm ,thấy ,sờ trực tiếp vẫn yên tâm hơn giao cho thằng khác ngoài nó làm gi ko ai biết các bác nhỉ/?


Hi hi cái này là nghề kiếm cơm của em mừ. Ít nhất là qui trình hàn và vậy liệu em kiểm soát được ợ

----------


## Diyodira

> Ở đây tôi xin gửi lời cảnh báo tới những *ai đang theo ngành cơ khí* . Đừng *vì đồng tiền rẻ mạt mà bán rẻ nhân tính*! *Nhiều doanh nghiệp cơ khí buôn bán bình khí nén* , hay các thiết bị khí nén. Mà những thiết bị này chẳng khác gì quả bom nổ chậm! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hiện trạng này xảy ra thường xuyên* và gây hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng gây tâm lý hoang mang lo sợ cho người dân. Đây không những là hồi chuông cảnh báo cho các cơ quan quản lý mà còn cho cả những cá nhân sử dụng, hành nghề với loại thiết bị này.
> 
> ...



sự việc đi quá đà là do bà chủ top bã vào đề không căn cứ, thổi phồng quá sức và vu khống.
mong đây là bài học kinh nghiệm cho bản thân, nên nhớ đây là diễn đàn kỹ thuật và kỹ thuật không đơn thuần, vậy nên đặt tiêu chí là chia sẽ và học hỏi hơn là quy chụp cố cải.

*những cái mình tô đậm là vô lý và hầu như không có.*

tks

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuan Kieu

chắc bác chủ mới vào nên ko biết , thôi các báo uống cafe đá giảm nhiệt đi . Mà mấy cái ông kỹ thuật này lóng lên cái nà không xuống ngay được . Thôi mọi người xì hơi đi . xem mọi thứ phù du cho cuộc sống tự tại .

----------


## haianhelectric

Mình đang cần tìm máy nén khí loại 2 hoặc 3 cấp, áp lực cỡ 20 bar, công suất không cần cao lắm, loại  không dầu là tốt nhất, (dùng cho máy laser) ai biết mách dùm nhé. Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

Máy nén khí piston 2 cấp ra từ 15-30barg, nhưng công suất toàn cao không cụ, hay gặp cỡ 5HP trở lên. Có mấy con chạy động cơ brushless rotor nam châm vĩnh cửu, 2 bình hơi nhỏ thì có loại cỡ min 1HP, loại này đi tìm dễ hơn. E nhớ hình như bác Khangksc ở Cần Thơ hồi trước bảo có.

Thanks.

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Mình đang cần tìm máy nén khí loại 2 hoặc 3 cấp, áp lực cỡ 20 bar, công suất không cần cao lắm, loại  không dầu là tốt nhất, (dùng cho máy laser) ai biết mách dùm nhé. Thanks.



 có con này nhìn đẹp nè bác , hốt đi 
http://thietbinhatgiare.com/san-pham...an-japan-.html

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## haianhelectric

> Máy nén khí piston 2 cấp ra từ 15-30barg, nhưng công suất toàn cao không cụ, hay gặp cỡ 5HP trở lên. Có mấy con chạy động cơ brushless rotor nam châm vĩnh cửu, 2 bình hơi nhỏ thì có loại cỡ min 1HP, loại này đi tìm dễ hơn. E nhớ hình như bác Khangksc ở Cần Thơ hồi trước bảo có.
> 
> Thanks.


Con nho nhỏ như hình là ok. Bác nào biết mách giùm nha. Thanks.

----------

